# DVD Audio won't play!



## Snapple98 (May 4, 2006)

I can play commercial DVDs on my Win XP Home PC and the video is great using both Windows Media Player or Real Player. But I can't hear any audio in either. Audio is fine with CDs and even VCDs, Internet, MP3s and so on, just not when playing DVDs.

-Snaple98

Oh and also...
I was able to play DVDs and have the audio work before, even using that same disc the audio still will not play. Also i checked the interior and the ribbon cable seems to be fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you may be missing the codecs
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------

